# Food Containers for bacon



## swampsmoker (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey y’all

Looking for some assistance on what container I can use for makin bacon. I have 2 small cylinder ones I got from restaurant depot. But I got a sterlite from target but not sure if I can use it with nitrates. Any suggestions on what I can get or use? Want something square or rectangular so I can fit plenty in it. And I know I should go with a dry brine. But pops brine is it until I get a good scale

Thanks
Danny


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2018)

swampsmoker said:


> Hey y’all
> 
> Looking for some assistance on what container I can use for makin bacon. I have 2 small cylinder ones I got from restaurant depot. But I got a sterlite from target but not sure if I can use it with nitrates. Any suggestions on what I can get or use? Want something square or rectangular so I can fit plenty in it. And I know I should go with a dry brine. But pops brine is it until I get a good scale
> 
> ...



If & when you go with a Dry Brine Cure, you don't need a container.
Ziplocks work Great.
*Bacon (Extra Smoky)
Bacon-On-A-Stick*

Bear


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Jan 7, 2018)

I've actually found 2 and 2.5 gallon zip lock bags that work great.....I can do a 5+lb pice in the 2 gallon bags....and I can do the rubbing of the cure and the spices in the bag therefore not losing any of it (vice doing it on a pie plate)

Pete


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2018)

Been using them bags for years.Keep the seal up and in another pan,in case of a leak
Richie


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Jan 7, 2018)

Yup.....that's the way!!!


----------



## swampsmoker (Jan 7, 2018)

Yea I used a ziplock the one time I got a 5 lbs piece and was able to use the TQ. I need to find a bigger container when using pops brine. I thought the one I bought was food safe. But I don’t think it is.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sterlite containers are Food Grade/Food Safe.
I use them for curing my sausage meats and for curing bacon in Pop's Brine.
Why do you say you should be dry curing?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 7, 2018)

Those 2 gallon Sterlites are nice.
I bought 4 of the Rubbermaid ones.. 
1 gallon size.. stack nice.


----------



## swampsmoker (Jan 7, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> Sterlite containers are Food Grade/Food Safe.
> I use them for curing my sausage meats and for curing bacon in Pop's Brine.
> Why do you say you should be dry curing?


*Q: What materials are used to manufacture Sterilite products?*
*A:* Our products are made of polypropylene and polyethylene that are safe for food storage. No PVCs, Latex, Teflon, Phthalates chemicals, fungicides, Bishphenol A (BPAs), or antibacterial chemicals are used in our manufacturing process. Our clear (see-through) products are acid-free, and safe for storing photos, fabrics, craft, or hobby items and other keepsakes. *We do not recommend the use of plastic products for negatives that are glass plate, nitrate or acetate-based.*

This is from there website. The bold is why I questioned it. I like the ease of pops brine. Everything I’ve cured has been with that but I do want to venture into dry brine to compare taste as I see some folks like dry better.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2018)

A steralite container with some sort of "craft" thing for dividers...   there's 40#'s of bellies dry rubbed in there..  Ileave the top off so they can dehydrate a bit or sometimes called "dry aging", to intensify the flavor...

*We do not recommend the use of plastic products for negatives that are glass plate, nitrate or acetate-based.*

FWIW....  nitrates are NOT nitrite...   use cure#1..  cure#2 and Morton's TQ has nitrates in it...


----------



## swampsmoker (Jan 7, 2018)

daveomak said:


> A steralite container with some sort of "craft" thing for dividers...   there's 40#'s of bellies dry rubbed in there..  Ileave the top off so they can dehydrate a bit or sometimes called "dry aging", to intensify the flavor...
> 
> *We do not recommend the use of plastic products for negatives that are glass plate, nitrate or acetate-based.*
> 
> ...



Thank you! I def mixed up the nitrate and the nitrite that’s in the cures. I will get them cured today! Thank you everyone for the insight. Much appreciated!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 7, 2018)

swampsmoker said:


> *Q: What materials are used to manufacture Sterilite products?
> A:* Our products are made of polypropylene and polyethylene that are safe for food storage. No PVCs, Latex, Teflon, Phthalates chemicals, fungicides, Bishphenol A (BPAs), or antibacterial chemicals are used in our manufacturing process. Our clear (see-through) products are acid-free, and safe for storing photos, fabrics, craft, or hobby items and other keepsakes. *We do not recommend the use of plastic products for negatives that are glass plate, nitrate or acetate-based.*
> 
> This is from there website. The bold is why I questioned it. I like the ease of pops brine. Everything I’ve cured has been with that but I do want to venture into dry brine to compare taste as I see some folks like dry better.


Yes.. they sell containers for storing junk in .. Those you find in another area of the store. Then they have the food containers in the food area.  Kitchen supplies


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 7, 2018)

I put up around 150 pounds of bacon a month. For me dry brine is the only way to go. I used to cut the full bellies in half and put them in 2 gal. zip locks. I would lose several slices from each belly when slicing since they wouldn't be even. I started putting the full bellies in 13 gal. white trash bags and tying them up to cure. Takes out several steps in the process and I get more yield that way. Just don't use the perfumed bags


----------



## kit s (Jan 7, 2018)

swampsmoker said:


> Hey y’all
> 
> Looking for some assistance on what container I can use for makin bacon. I have 2 small cylinder ones I got from restaurant depot. But I got a sterlite from target but not sure if I can use it with nitrates. Any suggestions on what I can get or use? Want something square or rectangular so I can fit plenty in it. And I know I should go with a dry brine. But pops brine is it until I get a good scale
> 
> ...



Danny you can also use stainless steel steam table pans. Plastics such as your sterlite or glass containers are ok too or and as others have posted zip lock bags, though i personally don't like them (not as puncture resistant so if you get a hole you may have fluid leak into fridge). If you notice all these containers are noncorrosive. That is biggest key to selection.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2018)

The 2 gallon zip lock bags work good for brining, I used to brine all my bacon & use the 2 gallon bags, then tie the top & put it in a stock pot in case it leaks. But the last few years I have been dry curing my bellies, IMHO you end up with a better tasting bacon. Both texture & taste. And you don't take up as much refrigerator space.
Old way:






New way, this is 15# of bacon.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 7, 2018)

I use bags for dry cured but if I was wet curing ( I don't) I'd use a Stainless steam table pan. you can get them cheap  in 1" 2.5" and 4". There  maybe more sizes but thats what I got. Good luck!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2018)

In case anyone's interested,
I cut my Bellies in thirds.
Then put each third in a One or Two Gallon Ziplock.
The Pic below is of 6 bags, which was 2 Bellies totaling 17 LB, 2 Ounces:






Cutting the Bellies in thirds makes them fit better in my MES too.

Bear


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 8, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## tallbm (Jan 8, 2018)

swampsmoker said:


> Hey y’all
> 
> Looking for some assistance on what container I can use for makin bacon. I have 2 small cylinder ones I got from restaurant depot. But I got a sterlite from target but not sure if I can use it with nitrates. Any suggestions on what I can get or use? Want something square or rectangular so I can fit plenty in it. And I know I should go with a dry brine. But pops brine is it until I get a good scale
> 
> ...



I think you are looking for "Meat Totes" also called "Meat Lugs" do a search in google on those EXACT terms and you will find items like this:






If you use the search term "tub" you will likely not find the totes/lugs in the image above... I ran into this search issue a long time ago.

These meat totes are SUPER handy if you do your own processing or for the case where you are wet brining pork bellies or briskets.
For Turkey and Chicken brining I recommend food grade buckets that are small enough to fit in a fridge without removing tons of fridge shelving.

I don't know if these things come with lids but you can simply cover with plastic wrap and I think you are good as long as you don't fill it to the brim.

I hope this info helps!


----------



## diesel (Mar 16, 2018)

I am a little late jumping in here but I just stop by the local grocery store and ask if they have any empty icing containers.  Go to the section where they make cakes and usually once a week they have several empties they usually just through out.  They very in size and are food safe.

Aaron.


----------

